# Best joke of today?



## Vicsetter (Apr 1, 2012)

http://www.stuff.tv/news/apple-news...lackberry-to-collaborate-on-new-crumble-phone

or maybe http://google-au.blogspot.com.au/2012/04/google-street-roo-exploring-outback-one.html

or 
https://mail.google.com/mail/help/promos/tap/index.html

Seen any others?


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 1, 2012)

For anyone that has Xbox Kinect:  Assassins Creed for Kinect
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NufHsmITjM


----------



## Mark T (Apr 1, 2012)

I did like Google Tap 

This was possibly an interesting one: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/04/01/apple_patent/


----------



## trophywench (Apr 1, 2012)

Was there something ever so familiar about that Google Tap, which you couldn't quite put your finger on?  LOL

I also liked the Crumble phone, esp the references the the budget/humble Pie and the high-class Tart.


----------



## Vicsetter (Apr 2, 2012)

Did anyone order the YouTube collection:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_UmWdcTrrc&sns=em


----------

